# sleeping on stomach?



## preciousbundle (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi

I am nearly 17 weeks pregnant now and try my best to sleep on my left side at night. Sometimes though I end up sleeping on my tummy as that used to be my favourite position! Is it safe to do this until such time as the bump is too big? Or should I avoid doing that?

many thanks in advance


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just try and turn over when you realise that you are on your front, as you can't stop yourself when you are asleep, and as you get bigger, you won't be able to lie on your front, as the bump will get in the way, and the baby will tell you off!!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

